# yamaha rx-v3800 amp



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

if you have one what is your oppion of it. the pro and cons of it. any imfo please. thanks have a nice day


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

There's many tests and reviews available around on the web but here is what I have read in one of my local AV magazine.

Pros:
1) Very good videoprocessor
2) USB & network connections
3) Dynamic sound with both stereo and surround
In addition has the Yamaha RX-V1800 (it's little brother, same kind of sound - neutral and dynamic) won a test here in Norway against receivers from Sony, Pioneer, Onkyo, Denon and H/K. It was declared as the one which has the best sound for matching movies.

Cons:
1) Only one HDMI output. Should be two of them
2) Display can be dimmed
3) Cheap remote control

Don't know if it helps you a lot but it a start :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As with any receiver in that price range your going to find good and bad points. But, Yamaha make a great product. Make sure you look at Denon, Onkyo and Marantz as they are a good option in that price range.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> As with any receiver in that price range your going to find good and bad points. But, Yamaha make a great product. Make sure you look at Denon, Onkyo and Marantz as they are a good option in that price range.


I would not forget Pioneer and Sony. They also make very good products !


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for your help have a nice day.


----------

